# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Tmoignages] Dveloppeur Logiciels

## s@lome

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'un cong individuel de formation pris en charge par le Fongecif, j'envisage de faire avec l'AFPA la formation de dveloppeur logiciels.

Pour monter mon dossier de prise en charge, le Fongecif, me demande une dizaine d'entretiens avec des gens de la profession. Donc, description du travail au quotidien, les dbouchs au sein de l'entreprise, les problmes ou non rencontrs, les perspectives d'avenir, etc....

Donc, si quelques mes sympathiques sont prtes  me donner la main en voulant bien me consacrer un peu de temps, je les en remercie par avance.

On peut faire cela sous forme de questions/rponses,  voir avec les personnes qui voudront bien.

----------

